# Einen Server als ausführbare Datei exportieren



## Nux vomika (11. Jan 2012)

Hallo,

wir haben einen Server programmiert, der zum einen ein Webinterface anbietet, um dort Daten einzugeben und zum anderen werden über Servlets Daten von einem Client-Programm entegegengenommen und einer Datenbank gespeichert.

Gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit, das Ausführen des Servers zu vereinfachen. Im Moment gehe ich in Eclipse EE auf das Projekt->Rechtsklick->Run on Server (Wir verwenden Glassfish). Das Ziel soll es sein, dass man halt ein ausführbares Programm hat, dass man auch auf Rechnern starten kann, die keine IDE installiert haben.

Viele Grüße

Nux vomika


----------



## knoppers (11. Jan 2012)

Glassfish auf Zielrechner installieren, war file in Eclipse über export auf Projekt generieren.
Generiertes War file in den Glassfish deployen.

Genauere Anleitung im Internet Googlen, z.B. Deploy Glassfish War File.

Alternative einen eigenen Application-Server programmieren, bzw. Container bauen. Da kann man dann eine Startdatei (C++, etc) davor hängen zum starten.


----------



## Nux vomika (12. Jan 2012)

Gibt es vielleicht noch eine Möglichkeit, dass man das ohne Glassfish starten kann und nicht mit irgendwelchen Kommandozeilen hantieren muss?


----------



## turtle (12. Jan 2012)

Jetty


----------



## Nux vomika (12. Jan 2012)

Danke für die Antwort. Ich habe jetzt herausgefunden, dass wir das uralte Java Servlet Development Kit 2.1 verwenden müssen. Ich finde jedoch nirgendwo einen Download-Link. Auf dieser Seite werde ich beim Klicken auf Download auf eine andere Site umgeleitet. Unter den Links finde ich das Kit auch nicht, ohne mich irgendwo für etwas anzumelden.

Weiß jemand, wo ich das runterladen kann?


----------



## knoppers (12. Jan 2012)

Probiere es wie mein Vorredner schon geschrieben hatte mit "Jetty".
Andere alternativen während der Entwicklung wären Beispielsweise:

maven + jetty
maven + tomcat

Dies ist aber nur für die Entwicklung.


----------



## Nux vomika (12. Jan 2012)

Ich würde es auch gerne anders machen, nur leider müssen wir jsdk verwenden. Ich werden mal nachfragen, ob wir was anderes auch nehmen dürfen.


----------



## Nux vomika (12. Jan 2012)

Ähm also ich lese mir gerade die Anleitung für Jetty durch und vertseh teilweise nur Bahnhof. Mein momentanes Problem ist, das ich zwar den Server starten kann, aber leider kann ich die .jsp nicht öffnen, da er sagt, dass die noch konfigueriert werden müssen. Kann mir jemand verständlich erklären, wie ich das mache. Ich habe da leider nicht so viel Ahnung von

Viele Grüße

Nux vomika


----------



## knoppers (13. Jan 2012)

Nux vomika hat gesagt.:


> Ähm also ich lese mir gerade die Anleitung für Jetty durch und vertseh teilweise nur Bahnhof. Mein momentanes Problem ist, das ich zwar den Server starten kann, aber leider kann ich die .jsp nicht öffnen, da er sagt, dass die noch konfigueriert werden müssen. Kann mir jemand verständlich erklären, wie ich das mache. Ich habe da leider nicht so viel Ahnung von
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Nux vomika



Dafür müsstest du mal deine Konfiguration schicken!


----------



## Nux vomika (13. Jan 2012)

knoppers hat gesagt.:


> Dafür müsstest du mal deine Konfiguration schicken!



Hi, was meinst du damit genau. Von was die Konfiguration Ich habe bis jetzt nur das Projekt als .war Datei exportiert und in den Wepapp-Ordner kopiert. Das war alles und dann habe ich den Server gestartet.

Viele Grüße

Nux vomika


----------



## knoppers (13. Jan 2012)

Projektkonfiguration. web.xml usw. falls es so etwas überhaupt gibt.
Weil so richtig kann man jetzt hier nicht herausfiltern, was du überhaupt vor hast.


----------



## Nux vomika (13. Jan 2012)

Also ich könnte sun-web.xml anbieten:
[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE sun-web-app PUBLIC "-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD Application Server 9.0 Servlet 2.5//EN" "http://www.sun.com/software/appserver/dtds/sun-web-app_2_5-0.dtd">
<sun-web-app error-url="">
  <context-root>/diSEPatcher</context-root>
  <class-loader delegate="true"/>
  <jsp-config>
    <property name="keepgenerated" value="true">
      <description>Keep a copy of the generated servlet class java code.</description>
    </property>
  </jsp-config>
</sun-web-app>
[/XML]

Ich habe das auch nicht selber gemacht, sondern jemand anders. 

Ich habe mal einen Screenshot gemacht, wie das Projekt ungefähr aussieht:


----------



## Nux vomika (14. Jan 2012)

Es funktioniet nun. Der Fehler war, dass die Versio, die ich geladen habe, .jsp nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Nux vomika (14. Jan 2012)

Leider funktioniert es doch nicht so richtig. Wenn man den Server unter Mac OS X startet, funktioniert er wunderbar. Nur bei einem Windows-PC kommt im Browser die Meldung:

PWC6345: There is an error in invoking javac.  A full JDK (not just JRE) is required.

Ein JDK ist natürlich installiert. Wie kann man das Problem lösen? Ich habe es schon gegoogelt. Nur leider finde ich keine Treffer mit jetty, sondern nur mit Glassfish. Der Server soll später auf jedem PC laufen können, ohne das man noch irgendwas ändern muss.

Viele Grüße

Nux vomika


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (14. Jan 2012)

Vielleicht muß das JDK nicht nur installiert, sondern auch gefunden werden?

Kommt bei einem 
	
	
	
	





```
javac -version
```
 auf der Konsole was zurück?

Ist ein JAVA_HOME vernünftig gesetzt?


----------



## Nux vomika (15. Jan 2012)

Ich habe so das Java-Home gesetzt: Name: JAVA_HOME Wert: C:\Progra~1\Java\jdk1.7.0_01 Es funktioniert leider immer noch nicht.

Bei javac steht 1.7.0_01


----------

